# Geotabelle Intense Tazer FS 2003



## Downhoehl (13. Juni 2013)

Hi Zusammen,

hat noch jemand eine Geotabelle für die alten Tazer FS? am besten wäre von 2003, kann aber auch von früher sein, die Geo wurde meines wissen nach ja nicht mehr verändert....

Wäre super, wenn da jemand noch was hätte...


----------



## Downhoehl (13. Juni 2013)

Es würde mir auch reichen, wenn einer noch weis, was es für Größen gab (ich habe was von nur S oder XS im Kopf) und was die für eine Oberrohrlänge hatten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (14. Juni 2013)

Kannst an Ramhmen nummer sehen wlche gorsse es ist, schick mitr ein mail mit den Rahmen nummer. Dnan kann ich ditr sagen welcher rahmen es ist.

War Small und Extra small, mit 23"und 22" Oberrohr horizontal.

Hier noch mein ales 2003 Tazer in small


----------



## Downhoehl (14. Juni 2013)

Ach ich liebe einfach diesen Rahmen 


Rahmennummer folgt per Mail.... dank dir


----------

